# The Pope Signs on Snoop Dog Label!!!



## sealdaSupralapsarian (Aug 3, 2009)

Yo,

*This is hilarious. 

Pope Benedict XVI and Snoop Dog Are Lable Mates Post Tenebras Kevin

Now this is what I call infallible...LOL... *

Grace and Peace,
seal


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Aug 3, 2009)

sealdaSupralapsarian said:


> Yo,
> 
> *This is hilarious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 3, 2009)

sealdaSupralapsarian said:


> Yo,
> 
> *This is hilarious.
> 
> ...



I should try to find a link to the "Pope Rap" that we did back in the '90s (when Snoop was still on death row, and Ratstinker was still a cardinal). My favorite line:

"I travel da world inna golf cart'a grace
Transubstantiation up in yo face!"

Cheers,


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Aug 3, 2009)

Christusregnat said:


> sealdaSupralapsarian said:
> 
> 
> > Yo,
> ...





" Im The Pope, straight up infalibility,
I always have silly protestants grillin me,
I can exhort the bible, even the Torah,
Get out of my face with that Sola-Scriptura"


----------



## Berean (Aug 3, 2009)

I had heard on the news that PappaRatzi was putting out a new CD where he prays and sings to Mary.



> After completing a major treatise on how to solve the global financial crisis, Pope Benedict is taking on a challenge of a different tune. This November 30, Geffen Records, part of Universal Music Group, will release Alma Mater (Nourishing Mother), a CD featuring the pope singing and reciting Marian hymns and prayers.



Pope Benedict to sing on new CD


----------



## OPC'n (Aug 3, 2009)

must have fluffed his feathers....check the hairdo!


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Aug 4, 2009)

I eagerly await his debut album, _Straight Outta Bavaria_.

The just-leaked track list...

1. From Da Church To Da Palace
2. Gotta Work Hard For Dis Faith
3. Protestants Just Don't Understand
4. Kiss My Ring
5. I Can't Go Wrong
6. C.R.E.A.M. (Catholicism Rules Everything Around Me)
7. I Love It When They Call Me Big Papa
8. Excommunicate Yo Ass
9. Vatican City State of Mind
10. Ratzinger's Delight


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 4, 2009)

XBlackWaterX said:


> " Im The Pope, straight up infalibility,
> I always have silly protestants grillin me,
> I can exhort the bible, even the Torah,
> Get out of my face with that Sola-Scriptura"





We need your skillz to apply to Reformed Thomist's track list....


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 6, 2009)

Who will be the flygirls for the video? Madonna?


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 6, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Who will be the flygirls for the video? Madonna?



Ouch! That hurt!


----------



## louis_jp (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah, the sweet smell of commercialism. This is truly a sign of the times, although I'm surprised that the Vatican doesn't have their own label already.


----------



## Quickened (Aug 6, 2009)

*wonders if the popemobile has hydrolics and 88 spoke gold daytons*


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Aug 6, 2009)

This thread is classic.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 6, 2009)

louis_jp said:


> Ah, the sweet smell of commercialism. This is truly a sign of the times, although I'm surprised that the Vatican doesn't have their own label already.



They could call it VatRap. Maybe I should copyright that title.


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 6, 2009)

*Pope Rap (as best as I can remember)*

Yo Yo Yo, I am da pope
Ann mah suppuh fresh cah is suppa funky dope
I gotz dah hydrolics on mah ride
It makes me bounce from side ta side

I know itz true, I gots a crown
I'm da baddest old man in nis heyuh town

I gotz juice and wayfuhs inna place
Transubstanciation up in yo face
I gotz magical powuhs inna hat
At da point at da top iz where iss at

Tuh get right to it, I'm worshipped iss true
Got a deal wiff Nike, I got mah own shoe
I travel da world wiff everything ah wont
I give dem refowmuhz a suppuh holy taunt

WORD!


----------



## Quickened (Aug 6, 2009)

Hittin switches, ridin on 3 wheels and flossin that gold cross







Raise your hands in the aiiiir
if you a true playeeerr!!


----------



## Berean (Aug 6, 2009)

Quickened said:


> *wonders if the popemobile has hydrolics and 88 spoke gold daytons*


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 6, 2009)

This thread is _hilarious._


----------



## he beholds (Aug 6, 2009)

i need my thanks button back!! this thread rocks.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 6, 2009)

Yo yo, here be my tributez to the Pizzope. 







Yo Papa Ratzi dresses fine wit' da bling to never bore thee, 
so da rest of us so jealous we're expectin' purgatory. 
He's self-proclaimed da numba one cause dem girlies think he's sexay,
but protestants be thinkin' they be likin' his armoured Lexay.

P to the I, Z, Z to the OPE. *P-UNIT!*


----------



## Berean (Aug 6, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Yo yo, here be my tributez to the Pizzope.
> 
> Yo *Papa Ratzi dresses fine* wit' da bling to never bore thee,
> so da rest of us so jealous we're expectin' purgatory.
> ...



Dresses fine like one of the Red Hat Ladies


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 6, 2009)

There's the Vatican cowboy ridin' his steed,
which he thinks he earned by his faith plus deeds.
The sanctified stylist who dressed him that day
must have been tryin' to make Papa look gay.


----------



## Berean (Aug 6, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> There's the Vatican cowboy ridin' his steed,
> which *he thinks he earned by his faith plus deeds.*
> The sanctified stylist who dressed him that day
> must have been tryin' to make Papa look gay.



"Set Little Johnny on the road to redemption..."


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 6, 2009)

My first PopeMobile...


----------



## Berean (Aug 6, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> There's the Vatican cowboy ridin' his steed,
> which he thinks *he earned by his faith *plus deeds.
> The sanctified stylist who dressed him that day
> must have been tryin' to make Papa look gay.



His faith?


----------



## sealdaSupralapsarian (Aug 6, 2009)

Yo,

*Me and Roldan are doing a song called Banned wit Christ b/c another board we are both on Banned us for calling Catholics Papist...LOL... So Here's a few lyrics from my verse.

Christ rose in a Glorious Ascension/
We come to maintain da Glorious Dissension/
From Rome/ And da Pope's Robe Clones/ 
Da Vatican is home of da Land of Dry Bones/
If da Elect is hearing this song/ Like E.T. My brother or sister/
Phone home....*

Grace and Peace,
seal


----------



## KPfaREAL (Aug 6, 2009)

That's a pretty sweet blog...


----------



## Christusregnat (Aug 6, 2009)

sealdaSupralapsarian said:


> Yo,
> 
> *Me and Roldan are doing a song called Banned wit Christ b/c another board we are both on Banned us for calling Catholics Papist...LOL... So Here's a few lyrics from my verse.
> 
> ...




Nice!

Technically, the Papists are not Catholic, but are heretical. For example, they deny the teaching of Chalcedon that humanity can't be converted into divinity (think, omnipresent human/divinity and wafers).

Cheers,


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 6, 2009)

Today the Gangstas, tomorrow the world. We shall bring the hood to order.....word.  (remember his homeys from the 40's)


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Aug 7, 2009)

Clearly, the Notorious B16 has the better pimp cup.


----------

